# Selling Mt. Mitchell number



## Jonathan (May 8, 2006)

Hello all, 
Im am just trying to sell my Mt. Mitchell number because I am planning on just doing the Marion ride instead.. I am selling it for what I paid, I believe it was like $70, but I will have to check. Please email me if interested. Also, I work in Greenville, and I would prefer local pick-up. 

Thanks, 
Jonathan 
[email protected]
904-703-7673


----------



## Jonathan (May 8, 2006)

I forgot to mention, for those who dont know what the Assault on Mt. Mitchell ride is, you can find information by following this link: http://www.freewheelers.info/assault.html


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Jonathan said:


> I forgot to mention, for those who dont know what the Assault on Mt. Mitchell ride is, you can find information by following this link: http://www.freewheelers.info/assault.html


If you have not already, post it on the "Want to sell my ticket" link on the website you gave.

And don't be so nice. I got $200 for mine.


----------

